# Legion of the Damned Available Now as eBook + Ciaphas Cain eBundle



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Following the trajectory of a blood-red comet, the berserk World Eaters blaze a path of destruction across the galaxy in its wake. The small cemetery world of Certus Minor appeals to the Space Marines of the Excoriators Chapter for protection, but the force dispatched to deal with this grim threat is far too small and their losses against the renegades are high. Just as all seems lost, salvation is borne out of legend itself as sinister spectral warriors descend upon this planet of the dead, and the enemies of the Imperium come face to face with those who have already travelled beyond the realm of the living...
_

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/legion-of-the-damned-ebook.html

Yes, for those of us with an E-Reader, you get to read _Legion of the Damned_ before the rest of the world. Also, on a side note, you can pick up a new Caiphas Cain EBundle for £65.99, containing the following:

Fight or Flight (Short Story)
For The Emperor (Novel)
Echoes of the Tomb (Short Story)
Caves of Ice (Novel)
The Beguiling (Short Story)
The Traitor’s Hand (Novel)
Sector Thirteen (Short Story)
Death or Glory (Novel)
Duty Calls (Novel)
Traitor's Gambit (Short Story)
Cain’s Last Stand (Novel)
The Emperor's Finest (Novel)
The Last Ditch (Novel)
Dead in the Water (Audio drama)

Yep, that's the complete Ciaphas Cain collection in one, including the Last Ditch, not available until Feb:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/dec-2011-ciaphas-cain-ebundle.html

Happy Christmas! k:.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Im currently working my way through the first omnibus. They are great books, its just that they are a bit too much to be be read straight through (the whole omnibus that is). I need other books in between to keep on reading.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Forkmaster, I quite agree. They're fine books, the Cain ones, but they're not easy to read right one after the other. In many ways they're very samey, but they're also very enjoyable, so I feel bad saying they're samey.

Wish I had an eReader now though...


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

Just finished Legion of the Damned. One of the better space marine battles books I have read.

With this and Iron Within, I am going to start following Rob Sanders.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Romolo, how did you compare "Legion of the Damned" to "Atlas Infernal"? I've had a very hard time sticking with the latter, but I'm still tempted by "Legion".


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I was tempted by Legion of the Damned but after Atlas Infernal and The Iron Within I will stay away from Rob Sanders' books.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I liked "Iron Within". And I really can't say why I haven't been able to get into "Atlas Infernal". I put in about 10-15 pages yesterday, but just wasn't feeling it.

The premise interested me. I think where it started losing me was when the first 40 or so pages of character introductions and such were kind of thrown out the window and I had to get re-acquainted with a whole new cast.


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

I had the same issue with Atlas Infernal. It was a hard book to get into for me and not that memorable once I finished it. 

But as far as how it was written. It was well written, just the subject matter was difficult for me to get invested in.

SOME SPOILERS BELOW FOR LEGION OF THE DAMNED.



Legion of the Damned to me was a good book on 40k Astartes. Not top tier, but not average as well. The Excoriators Chapter was described in detail without it becoming to much of an info dump. The main character, the Scourge, is characterized well. 

As far as the Legion, the info addict in me wishes that there was more about where they came from in the book, but the way they were written about without revealing their mysterious nature was fine to me.

The first half of the book was very enjoyable to me. The Feast of Blades was finally written about in a book! My favorite character from there was the Fire Lords Chaplain. Read his fight and you might see why. The Feast was well desribed and the final fight was awesome. Only thing I didn't like about the feast was how Sanders describes one tournament participant as being near unstoppable, then has them beaten off screen by the main character. 

The second half had alot of awesome moments. Seeing the Scourge's interaction with his chapter members is interesting and shows a glimpse that not everything in the chapter house can be all fraternal brotherly love. Lots of arguments and a brief fight. His dealings with Ministorum is interesting and he has a moment where he gets angry with the priests on their views of the emperor and gives a small speech about the relationship of astartes and the emperor.

I can't say anything good or bad about the khornate army. They fullfilled their purpose in creating an "unbeatable" opponent to the Excoriators. 

However those parts where the Legion of the Damned appear were slightly anti climatic to me. Closest thing that relates to it is the ghost army from the Return of the King (LOTR). Alot of buildup on the mysterious legionnaires and very short and brief appearance of them in battle where they own everything in sight.

But overall its a good book. I give it a 7/10 in my scoring. 

Now take this review knowing that I finished this book in one sitting, and was quite tired near the end parts. Also the fact that I am spoiled on the HH books


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm 67 pages into LoTD and so far it's been pretty good. Nothing cheesy as of yet and it feels a lot more mature/dark than Iron Within.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I am reading LoTD......it is interesting and Mr Sanders writing style took a few chapters to get into but I like the scourage......I will let you know what I think once I am done.

Doc


----------

